# Deck, solid stain: Arborcoat vs. Deckscapes



## brushnrollmama (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi there Guys,
I've been using SW Woodscapes for siding, but somehow got stuck to BM Arborcoats for solid stain decks. Please let me know what your experience is on Woodscapes - I think I'm not very happy with Arborcoat. I men, its not bad, but since Woodscapes is so great, maybe Deckscapes also beats BM stains? TIA


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

It doesn't. Arborcoat is definitely better than Deckscapes. Especially in solid, but across the board a better product. Solid stain on decks is horrible, but if it's what they want, I do it, and explain why it will be a PITA to maintain over the next few years.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Strip it and seal it. Solid stain on a deck floor= future headaches


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

+3 all solid stains are terrible for decks.


----------



## brushnrollmama (Apr 14, 2014)

I know - I have Sikkens on my deck and I love it Unfortunately, the people want it this way...


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

Woodscapes is a great product if you like solid stain on siding, though I prefer an oil primer/acrylic topcoat system. Deckscapes is not something I'm crazy about, but then like everyone else here I'm not crazy about any solid stain on decks. I used Deckscapes on a deck that had been done with Arborcoat and was peeling after one winter and the Deckscapes looks brand new a year later. That said, I did not apply the Arborcoat and cannot vouch that it was applied correctly. I've also had complaints with Deckscapes. 

Long story short, what everyone else said about solid stains on a deck.


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

I must confess I dont like the aborcoat as much. Felt like the product was a bit too thick for my taste. Didnt last any longer than my deckscapes and costs more. Not worth it for me. 

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've actually seen the Flood SWP solid latex emulsion stain hold up very well on decks. It will peel in places after a few applications, but I've seen it hold up better than it has any business doing. I think it has some alkyd resins in it. But cleans up well with soap and water.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Damon T said:


> I've actually seen the Flood SWP solid latex emulsion stain hold up very well on decks. It will peel in places after a few applications, but I've seen it hold up better than it has any business doing. I think it has some alkyd resins in it. But cleans up well with soap and water.



I have seen that too. That's why it's one of my favorite solid stains.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Deckscapes/Woodscapes was the only thing that I still used from SW but have also moved that to BM. I did one deck with the Arborcoat before the name change and had a failure and had to redo 12months later. Since then I have used it a number of times and it seems to be interchangeable with the Deckscapes - and I get better pricing at BM.

Personally, to me, maintenance on a solid deck is not much different than a good semi - wash and recoat. Everything is going to wear - film forming coats will peel, semi-trans will fade, dry out, and wear off. I've done some solid decks that came out very nice and lasted.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

richards has the best solid deck stain I have used. Deck scapes is crap


----------

